# RX200S & EVIC Puff counter reset



## Nightwalker

How the frak do I reset the puff counter?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Go through your menu adjustment thingie to where you have the puff counter selected and blinking, then hold down the fire button to reset. This works with the "time" counter too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker

BumbleBee said:


> Go through your menu adjustment thingie to where you have the puff counter selected and blinking, then hold down the fire button to reset. This works with the "time" counter too.


U sir deserve the winners badge

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nightwalker said:


> U sir deserve the winners badge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Morph699

Just a quick question, what is the 'time' counter for ? i just reset mine and it was on 40k something with 10700 puffs.


----------



## Huffapuff

Morph699 said:


> Just a quick question, what is the 'time' counter for ? i just reset mine and it was on 40k something with 10700 puffs.


On the evic mini it counts the total time you've held down the fire button, ie. the total duration of all your drags.


----------



## Morph699

ok that explains it perfectly. thanks.


----------



## Ashtondc08

Thanks! This helped out A lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

